# Fishing Guide Etiquette



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

I was just wondering what the proper etiquette is on bay fishing guides? The reason I am asking is that I had a guide trip Sat. we fished for 2 hrs...got rained out and he charged full price. Well, he actually charged $50 less since we did have 4ppl on the boat.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, some will cut the price a little, but I wouldn't count on it. Think about it: did his expenses go down any because it got cut short? What would you have thought if he pushed it and you got caught out in a thunderstorm? If I was in the same boat (so to speak) I really think I'd just let it slide and just look at it as the way the cookie crumbles: it's not an exact science: you're not buying a buick here.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Guided trips on our bays*

I have seen freindships lost over this same situation guide work is to take us fishing if the weather ruined a day fishing it is the fisherman that looses out . Usually the weather is iffy the guide will let you make the call be glad it was 50 dollars off weather forcasts are way advanced these days


----------



## MIKE S. (Apr 8, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> Well, some will cut the price a little, but I wouldn't count on it. Think about it: did his expenses go down any because it got cut short? What would you have thought if he pushed it and you got caught out in a thunderstorm? If I was in the same boat (so to speak) I really think I'd just let it slide and just look at it as the way the cookie crumbles: it's not an exact science: you're not buying a buick here.


I'd say his expenses went down a good bit. Your not gonna burn near the fuel/oil over a two hour period compared to a full day of fishing....


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes his expenses went down. He did not have to run his boat using gas, oil, etc... putting us on fish. I have guided plenty offshore in the past but never in the bay, I think out of good business practice there should have been at least $150 discount on a $500 day. By doing this this guide has lost my business as well as any of my business clients that I would have directed too him...so really in the long run he is at the biggest lost. But I am sure he does not care


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree will have to agree with you on that Mike S.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

My Daddy once told me..."You can shear a sheep many, many times....you can only skin him once"


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

*True*

I agree and I think i got skinned, but will not be sheared again by that guide


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

I think one of the questions that should be asked is, did you have any fish in the box in that 2 hours? If you did, that may be the reason he charged you near full price. If you didn't then I say he was in the wrong. If I have a group that is local I try to get them to reschedule for another day and pay me in full for the trip. That way they can come back for another day and I don't have as much loss on that trip. If they are out of towners then I will try to work that out with then to try to keep everyones best intrest in mind.


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

*fish in box*

yes, we caught 4 fish the fishing guide boated the other 4.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Before names are named, call the guide and let him know your feelings, or email him/her. Maybe he will agree to a discounted day or put you on to a discounted trip with a new guide, friend of his trying to build their business.


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

*names*

dont think i am going to name names on the post. I am partially to blame for not saying anything at the time. it was pouring rain and just shocked that he asked for full price. It is what it is...just a very bad way to try and run a business, the way i look at it is it will catch up to him soon or later.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

MIKE S. said:


> I'd say his expenses went down a good bit. Your not gonna burn near the fuel/oil over a two hour period compared to a full day of fishing....


 Sure they went down: but the only thing that went down was a few extra hours of "running around" fuel: the runs in and out to the dock were the same, truck fuel and expenses are the same, license fees are the same, CG certification costs are the same, advertising, light bills, etc. etc. etc. etc. are still the same: Yep, if I was the guide I would have cut it down: a little bit. I have a feeling the "cut" that the OP really wanted would have put the guide way in the red on the day...


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

*Fees*

I thing $100 - $150 would have been very reasonable. Some ppl running a business only see the short term and not the big picture.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

In this situation I would do to the client whatIi would want done to me. I have had this situation happen several times and the thing to do is just to reschedule to another day the whole trip. However you should pay/tip the guide $100 to $150 to cover his expenses for the day. That way everybody is happy. You definitely do not need to post the guides name. Some guides dont care about their clients and just want to get paid. I am betting he is one of the older guides around here.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

teelfish said:


> yes, we caught 4 fish the fishing guide boated the other 4.


 I'm not going to be the Jr. Game Warden here but


----------



## Capt.Troy (Aug 29, 2006)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> I'm not going to be the Jr. Game Warden here but


you just did


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> I'm not going to be the Jr. Game Warden here but


Nothing wrong with that as long as the guide did not exceed the limit of the clients.


The bag limit for a guided fishing party is equal to the total number of persons in the boat licensed to fish or otherwise exempt from holding a license minus each fishing guide and fishing guide deckhand multiplied by the bag limit for each species harvested.
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/annual/fish/general_rules/

Jr Game Wardens can still read the manuals, right? 

Just sayin...


----------



## trungqho (Aug 11, 2010)

I think you should post the guides name on the page so the rest of us can avoid him for terrible business practice.


----------



## joe martin (Jun 13, 2006)

I believe Capt. Mullet get's it. That would be the perfect deal for everyone. I have used 2 guides and have been unhappy with both, I have sworn I will never use one agian. After reading your post Mullet, I might just reconsider.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Pigs get fat-hogs get slaughtered.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Being a former fishing guide and a very good fisherman I have fished with Capt. Mullet and HE IS THE ONLY GUIDE I EVER HAD A GOOD TIME WITH. I expect a lot out of a guide and have fished with several. None met my expectiations except Capt. Mullet. If he ever lets you down I want a PM sent to me. I do not think that will happen. 

Here is what I would have done and it would be nice to hear the other side of the story. I would have said this " guys looks like the weather could hammer us and could make for a short day, if you would like to reschedule that is fine with me and you would owe nothing, if we go out then I have to charge for the trip" fisherman make the call. If he discounted $50.00 per person he discounted the short trip some $200.00. I would love to here his side of the story.

Also go ahead and post up the name, why not? I sure would have. Worst so called tarpon trip I ever had was with a guy named Williams. It is what it is.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

Any chance you were in a Blazer Bay with 2 kids in it?


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

TROUTOMATIC said:


> I'm not going to be the Jr. Game Warden here but


Lets get this straight. It is perfectly legal for a guide to put a fish in the boat and for it to count towards the daily quota. if a guide has 2 clients he can not exceed 20 trout or 6 reds etc but the guide is legally allowed to contribute as many fish as he or his clients want.

Also it is perfectly legal to catch your limit and then play catch and release or cull out the smaller ones (with a livewell). Releasing a healthy trout from your livewell and upgrade from a smaller to a bigger fish is legal. Otherwise the guys on the bass tour would be busted!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

trungqho said:


> I think you should post the guides name on the page so the rest of us can avoid him for terrible business practice.


This is not a good idea. First of all it is against the rules of these forums and guide bashing is really not the thing to do on a public forum. This guide may feel that these are his rules and the way he wants to operate. I suggest you find out your answer thru a PM* if you are really serious about taking a guide*. There are lots of guides on these forums that come highly recommended.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

great white fisherman said:


> Being a former fishing guide and a very good fisherman I have fished with Capt. Mullet and HE IS THE ONLY GUIDE I EVER HAD A GOOD TIME WITH. I expect a lot out of a guide and have fished with several. None met my expectiations except Capt. Mullet. If he ever lets you down I want a PM sent to me. I do not think that will happen.


TBFE...is that you? :biggrin:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

trungqho said:


> I think you should post the guides name on the page so the rest of us can avoid him for terrible business practice.


X2

:biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

any quality guide should be able to control the weather.

you just made a poor choice up front.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

I have heard of some good guides that will at least give you another trip at half price , a friend of mine went to Hackaberry , didnt catch much , the guide told him to come back he would only charge him fuel, now on the other hand I went on a guided trip and the trolling motor broke , I had my limits of red fish but this broken trolling ruined our flounder trip , they did not offer anything i still tipped them but I think they should have offered me 50 off my next trip...but things happen ..seems alot of time its all about the $$$


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I think the right thing to do at this point is call the guide up and compromise (Assuming the weather was bad and you couldn't talk at the time whether it was bad timing or having a discomfort in wanting to say 'Heyaaaa Wait a minute'). I think $100 would've been ok but then again how do we know if that would be ok with you. If the guide was good and didn't act disrespectful, I personally think you should call him instead of saying 'the hell with him,' and if he's not willing to budge then you know what type of person he is. You have to remember too that the guide could've been doing other things like being with his family. So don't ban this guide just because he only gave $50 off. To me, it's kinda your fault because you didn't put your foot down at that moment. Preparing for the trip alone is also not a very simple task. Rodsnreels all have to be ready, lures/corks/rigging, boat needs to be ready, icechest, truck, ect. I know he probably didn't waste much gas for the next 2hrs but you have to realize all the time that is put into making that trip happen (It's the guides time on the boat and off of it as well). I know if I were in the same situation I sure wouldn't want to lose a client because he/she wasn't satisfied with something I did. I think at this point after the fact you should call him and try to negotiate another trip with a discount due to the weather (If you didn't have a problem other than the $50).


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

capt mullet said:


> In this situation I would do to the client whatIi would want done to me. I have had this situation happen several times and the thing to do is just to reschedule to another day the whole trip. However you should pay/tip the guide *$100 to $150 to cover his expenses for the day.* That way everybody is happy. You definitely do not need to post the guides name. Some guides dont care about their clients and just want to get paid. I am betting he is one of the older guides around here.




what expenses you talkin bout? gas or your precious time?


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Sorry the guide didn't lose any money*

If a guide runs his business well -- there is NEVER a loss when a trip is cut short --

So being a true professional he SHOULD have at least pro-rated by time/or offered you a return

Its too bad far too many guides don't do that -- but it is YOUR responsibility as a CUSTOMER to ask the RIGHT questions up front before booking -

Additionally look at the radar BEFORE you go and the forecasts -- that way you can at least contact the guide BEFORE a weather event and discuss possibilities/reschedule

Do the right thing as a customer and be reasonable -- then if the GUIDE isn't reasonable you have a point to complain

So you went out for two hours and came in with eight fish -- say you ran twenty minutes - guide used $30 in gas for boat, $20 in gas for truck and his time and spot shown at two hours ) - figure $50 bux an hour --

150.00-200.00 would have been reasonable

Ask yourself -- did you have fun for that two hours? - if so what was that worth? Can you go back to that spot on your own and catch fish on the bait he showed you? What was that worth ?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

you folks are forgetting the guide was prob. prepping the day before

might of had to drive quite a distance to get to the boat

was up early getting ready for you

had to clean up the boat/gear afterwards

he still had expensses.......... gas, oil, diesel?, bait, ice, cleanup, boat slip ?, ins.

a discount maybe, a deal on the next trip maybe, just a 1/2 day rate maybe.

he asked you paid...........the end


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> what expenses you talkin bout? gas or your precious time?


That is a good question Gilly!!!

My initial expenses are:

-gas to tow the vehicle
-gas in the boat
-ice and water/gatorade
-launch fees if any
-$3 for the car wash
-terminal tackle lost during the trip (hooks, swivels, corks, fluorocarbon, plastics and/or bait)
-obviuosly that doesnt include the cost of running a guide biz

time is not a factor for me personally because I am single. I am not on a time schedule with my clients. If we hit our 6-7 hours on a half day trip and the bite was terrible all morning I will stay as late as it takes to my clients happy. I would say 75% of my clients tell me the trip is over. Not the other way around. My dedication is to make my clients happy. Its not like I am working !! LOL yes I am but it doesnt feel like it sometimes except in August when it is 100 degrees and the heat is killin you. I have only been a guide for a few years now and I still have the passion and excitement of fishing and watching people catch fish. That is why I get a lot of good reports from prior clients.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

IMO... The guide should have contacted prior to the charter and explained the potential for bad weather and gave an option to re-schedule up front. If the client still wants to go... they gets billed.

If they didnt know what the weather was doing... i may have reconsidered my guide choice. 

Given the scenerio discussed the guide should have offered another 1/2 day or so.

You cant help weather.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

capt mullet said:


> That is a good question Gilly!!!
> 
> My initial expenses are:
> 
> -gas to tow the vehicle


Does your vehicle not run?

J/K :biggrin:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Does your vehicle not run?
> 
> J/K :biggrin:


LMAO

Your right my bad! little play on words there!!


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

What we have here is Failure to communicate. 
Cancellation of a trip or a trip cut short by weather needs to be addressed
when you make a booking. 

Did the guide give you any options at the time ? Keep fishing in the 
rain,( the fish don't care , they are wet ) or sit it out and resume fishing
after the storm ? 

Did the Guide or one of your party actually pull the plug ?

If the client calls calf rope , I would expect to pay full price,
It the Captain calls the trip early , I would expect some
consideration.

MO


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

I understand your stance on the situation, I was just thinking about haow many guides I have been out with and never caught a thing. Still charged full price. I guess it works both ways, in some instances.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

My point being that a well run guide business can hide a LOT of things in the Tax year end -- so its really not a question of the guide not making money if he gives a refund or a free return -- if a guide has to survive for the next trip from the prior trips come, he already has a *problem* with his business model -- the good will generated by the Guide giving some type of guarantee will build his business and reputation -

You won't get rich being a guide unless you are on a corporate retainer that pays you even if you don't have a trip going, or someone who sponsors your full ride, its a career that you do out of love for the pastime-- not a love for money -

Well at least for those who I consider reputable -- and those are few and far between these days.

Guides can't count time worked vs daily rate -- if they did they would do just as well flippin burgers for Mickey Dees.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

teelfish said:


> I was just wondering what the proper etiquette is on bay fishing guides? The reason I am asking is that I had a guide trip Sat. we fished for 2 hrs...got rained out and he charged full price. Well, he actually charged $50 less since we did have 4ppl on the boat.


As far as etiquette though

If he really cared about everyones safety (I mean, hurricane Karl was in the Gulf and rain was happening before the wkend) he should've looked at the radar beforehand and given you a call. Then both of you could've gone from there.

But that call didn't happen so what I think you should've of done was negotiate with him while paying (but that didn't happen either because you just gave him the money and he thought it was ok). Lastly, you still can call him and try to see if something can be worked out.


----------



## jmose46635 (Jun 10, 2010)

Think about it this way.. You hire someone to paint your house. They say it is giong to take one day.. They buy the paint drive out there and paint one side and then it starts raining, they ring the door bell and say it raining so we have to leave please pay me my $$$. Would you pay them for the entire job? Did not think so! they still had the same expenses. They had to go buy the paint, they had to drive to your house, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

It depends on his policy. If he has a website, often their policies are listed there. If it's an ad hoc policy, where he makes it up as he goes, that's why some of these guys have these "discounts". They only see customers once and they never return. 

If I was going to go with a guide, I would get one with a great reputation. That way, even if he and I didn't see eye to eye on something, it wouldn't make me feel like I got cheated. Obviously his rep gives him a huge benefit of the doubt in those areas and we could probably come to terms.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

I've been on one guide trip where weather killed the trip and he just charged us gas money for hauling the boat to and from the lake, was out $75, booked him again later and have fished with him multiple times since


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*LOL*

This is a great post. So 1/4 day job = full pay. Oh, $50 off LMAO....
Should be half rate for half service. He nor the customer were weather gods! It is what it is. Less than half a days work...

It's a service job. Services were not given. Expectations are a nightmare. The customers expectations were not met. The guide should have known there was a storm in the gulf!???? Like DAH!!

These customers spent their free time away from their home.
Drove their own gas. Got up early. Early breakfast Just like the guides.
They had expenses also. They guide should have called the night before!!
They were willing to pay their part for services rendered. 
It's called a rain out! after only 2 hours.
PROFESSIONAL SPORTS WOULD CALL IT A RAIN OUT.
ARE YOU A PROFESSIONAL???

PLAY ON.....


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

The guide I fished with Friday said his wife would give a BJ for a flounder over 4lb's .LOL!!


----------



## bayskout (Oct 25, 2006)

to the lucky angler? any pics of .... LOL


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

And people get upset when there is a guide bashing thread. This is exactly why. What a tool to charge for the trip cut short by weather. Really, someone can try to justify this. Most all guide website quote what you are paying for. It will say $500 for full day (8 hrs) or half day ( 4 hrs). They did not get even close to this. Idiot!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

DMC said:


> It depends on his policy. If he has a website, often their policies are listed there. If it's an ad hoc policy, where he makes it up as he goes, that's why some of these guys have these "discounts". They only see customers once and they never return.
> .


If I give discounts to say vets, police officers, fire fighters or any emergency worker would that make me a bad guide? Most of my clients are repeats and are happy to come back from what I understand.

If it was me I would have asked if they would mind paying the expenses that took to get them out there and back and since most clients are from out of town, then discount their next trip to help offset the expenses for them to come back down. I may have to chalk it up as a loss due to weather and take care of them when they came back. I would rather have them come back and have a good time and tell their buddies and making more clients out of the deal than losing one or maybe many future clients from that one trip. Maybe that's why I'm booked up most of the year? Just like anywhere you go, people want great customer service no matter what.



surfspeck said:


> The guide I fished with Friday said his wife would give a BJ for a flounder over 4lb's .LOL!!


Funny you say that. Not sure who you are but someone that was me was talking the same thing friday. lol If you was not with me then I have a good feeling who you was with. RG?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

teelfish said:


> yes, we caught 4 fish the fishing guide boated the other 4.


not bad at $125 per fish


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Funny you say that. Not sure who you are but someone that was me was talking the same thing friday. lol If you was not with me then I have a good feeling who you was with. RG?


I'm pretty sure that's an old standby small talk most guides say, kind of like the ever present guide strike.:rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

Chalk it up as a loss, hopefully your clients will atleast pay for some fuel, and a little time for the attempt. Gettem rescheduled asap for the mishap. Us guides cant predict the weather, but what I do is giveem a fair warning when I look at the radar that morning. It's a 50/50 answer from my clients, some will say ;"lets give it a try", others will not even chance it. Those nasty looking days sometimes are decieving at times. Many times I've seen 100% chance of thunderstorms, went ahead and ran the trip, and not have a speck of rain hit us "damned if you do, damned if ya dont"! So no, if ya want that person coming back, and you pop them for a full day for 2 hrs of fishing then I can promise you that they wont be coming back. That 1 day of treating the client properly could possibly turn into a lifetime of fishing trips, so I've always kep that in mind! It's a business like anyother, customer service is always the winner.
Capt. Hollis Forrester


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

*Fault*



Neck-deep said:


> I think the right thing to do at this point is call the guide up and compromise (Assuming the weather was bad and you couldn't talk at the time whether it was bad timing or having a discomfort in wanting to say 'Heyaaaa Wait a minute'). I think $100 would've been ok but then again how do we know if that would be ok with you. If the guide was good and didn't act disrespectful, I personally think you should call him instead of saying 'the hell with him,' and if he's not willing to budge then you know what type of person he is. You have to remember too that the guide could've been doing other things like being with his family. So don't ban this guide just because he only gave $50 off. To me, it's kinda your fault because you didn't put your foot down at that moment. Preparing for the trip alone is also not a very simple task. Rodsnreels all have to be ready, lures/corks/rigging, boat needs to be ready, icechest, truck, ect. I know he probably didn't waste much gas for the next 2hrs but you have to realize all the time that is put into making that trip happen (It's the guides time on the boat and off of it as well). I know if I were in the same situation I sure wouldn't want to lose a client because he/she wasn't satisfied with something I did. I think at this point after the fact you should call him and try to negotiate another trip with a discount due to the weather (If you didn't have a problem other than the $50).


I totally agree with you, it was my fault for not saying anything at the time. I guess I am ****** at myself more than anything. I am going to chalk this one up as a loss and never recommend this guide.


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope...guide was GB...guides the lower bay...I'll leave it at that.


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

I will keep Capt. Mullet in mind the next time i go out...how would i contact?


----------



## teelfish (Jun 18, 2010)

Your right, I made a poor choice of picking the guide. I realize the weather cannot be controlled but the guide can control his business to want his customers to return. There is nothing better than repeat customers and those that are referred.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> If I give discounts to say vets, police officers, fire fighters or any emergency worker would that make me a bad guide? Most of my clients are repeats and are happy to come back from what I understand.


I think you read my statement wrong (or I wrote it wrong). When I say "some guides", that's what I meant. You see a lot of "just started" guides who go out for about half a normal fee, and you get what you get with these guys. Some are good but it's a roll of the dice. Certainly didn't mean any guide who gives a discount is a bad guide. Sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> And people get upset when there is a guide bashing thread. This is exactly why. What a tool to charge for the trip cut short by weather. Really, someone can try to justify this. Most all guide website quote what you are paying for. It will say $500 for full day (8 hrs) or half day ( 4 hrs). They did not get even close to this. Idiot!


Guiding is just a profession. If I got bad service from a mechanic (and I have), I would likely tell someone, but I wouldn't start a thread to bash all mechanics. The same is true for guides.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

teelfish said:


> I will keep Capt. Mullet in mind the next time i go out...how would i contact?


Capt Craig Lambert
832-338-4570
[email protected]
galvestoninshorefishing.com


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

JJGold said:


> I'm pretty sure that's an old standby small talk most guides say, kind of like the ever present guide strike.:rotfl:


SSSSHHHHHHHHHH!! that guides strike thing is a secret !!!!!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

One thing I have learned to get over is the weather as a guide it happens to everyone of us every year rain comes in and mess's everything up.This is what happens to us guides in matagorda because of the 2 hour drive most clients make to come down and fish with us.It is to far to drive to get there and then send them home becuase of weather.Unless the day before the weatherman is calling for it to rain cats and dogs I wont cancel but if the client cancels Iam not upset.Say we get out on the water and fish for 2 or 3 hours and it comes down raining hard then we are headed to the dock and I have been known to wait it out if the clients want or I give a half day trip as a rain check.Alot of it is communication between the guide and client.As a guide I do everything I can to make the client happy as your return trips matter to me a bunch.Good luck on the water.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> SSSSHHHHHHHHHH!! that guides strike thing is a secret !!!!!!


 Whats a guide strike Capt Mullet ??????? lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

iridered2003 said:


> not bad at $125 per fish


The cheapest fish I catch are usually on a guided trip. If you want to see some really expensive ones, go buy a boat and go that route. I book a guide 3 or 4 times a year even though I do own a perfectly good boat. That way, I get to fish, have fun, and someone else can deal with all that other jazz that I normally have to put up with. Not only that, but every guide I have fished with was perfectly willing to teach me about how and why we were fishing where we did. It's a lot of fun to just kick back, and enjoy the day (or half day, if you hack off the weather gods) instead of being the one running the boat and all that. I have never been on a trip that I didn't learn something and I always look forward to the next one.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Clint Sholmire said:


> Whats a guide strike Capt Mullet ??????? lol


You should know Clint you invented it!!

That infamous phantom strike that tells you the fish are in the area. "oh yeah boys they are in here, just got hosed, keep on fishin"


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> You should know Clint you invented it!!
> 
> That infamous phantom strike that tells you the fish are in the area. "oh yeah boys they are in here, just got hosed, keep on fishin"


 This is what happens when I set the hook! LOL Just kidding


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

there have been alot of guide threads up lately and etiquette for dealing with a guide. With any guide(inshore/offshore/hunting) we like to be in phone contact with him the weeks leading up to the trip. Its important for you/him to build a connection and understanding with each other up front. The day before the trip I like to offer to take the guide out to dinner or invite him to the place we are staying to eat with us maybe find out his beverage of choice and have it for him. This relaxed time for you and the guide is critical. You can use this time to talk more about the trip, expectations and bs with the guy so it takes off the pressure on him and you for the trip. The morning of the trip I like to bring breakfast tacos/coffee and for lunch I make/bring extra for the guide as well. I have operated this way with all the guides i have used/been in contact with and it helps a ton. A couple of the guys we use in Baffin its not like we are taking a guided trip but fishing with buddies now. If I am off base here guides let me know but I think this is a good way to approach it.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Happened to me and some friends except no bad whether.

About noon guide says "I'll tell you what, we aren't going to catch any more fish" then says "Were going in."

Charged us for the entire day and we had 1 fish. The conditions weren't the greatest but it was just some wind and dirty water....pretty common.

He was upset that we wanted to drift and he is a wader. Started off bad, ended even worse. I wanted to say BS you take me on a tour of the bay system then :headknock

Needless to say my next trip wasn't with him nor any trip since. I also make sure no one I know goes out with him either.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*nice job*

You know some people out there that take out guides have forgotten that we guides are still normal people. We still feel the pressure of making our customers happy. The one thing that is missed alot in the disscusion is the fish. We as a group ( guide and customer ) can make the proper adjustments to each other but it takes a group effort to adjust to the fish on any given day. If we as a group can get past all the us vs. them idea and consetrate on the fish the trip will go off so much better. Just my .02.


Fishinpayne said:


> there have been alot of guide threads up lately and etiquette for dealing with a guide. With any guide(inshore/offshore/hunting) we like to be in phone contact with him the weeks leading up to the trip. Its important for you/him to build a connection and understanding with each other up front. The day before the trip I like to offer to take the guide out to dinner or invite him to the place we are staying to eat with us maybe find out his beverage of choice and have it for him. This relaxed time for you and the guide is critical. You can use this time to talk more about the trip, expectations and bs with the guy so it takes off the pressure on him and you for the trip. The morning of the trip I like to bring breakfast tacos/coffee and for lunch I make/bring extra for the guide as well. I have operated this way with all the guides i have used/been in contact with and it helps a ton. A couple of the guys we use in Baffin its not like we are taking a guided trip but fishing with buddies now. If I am off base here guides let me know but I think this is a good way to approach it.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Clint Sholmire said:


> You know some people out there that take out guides have forgotten that we guides are still normal people. We still feel the pressure of making our customers happy. The one thing that is missed alot in the disscusion is the fish. We as a group ( guide and customer ) can make the proper adjustments to each other but it takes a group effort to adjust to the fish on any given day. If we as a group can get past all the us vs. them idea and consetrate on the fish the trip will go off so much better. Just my .02.


Good point Clint. Throw in a couple of guide strikes and we will all get along!! "They are definitley here boys get'em"


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Tell you about a good story fishin' with Les Cobb down in Baffin. Matter of fact this happened on 2 different occasions. We were literally blown off the water with high winds that came up about mid morning. Les volunteered substantial reductions on his fees. I think this is proper etiquette for any guide. One thing for sure, when I get a chance to go back down there, I want to fish with him.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

The first question that pops into my head is 
"what if the client was a jerk?". Maybe the
guide didn't want you back. Could have been
a hassle to book, late to show up, constant
reschedule any number of things.


----------



## gca10 (Sep 8, 2009)

*One More Cast*

In the last year Ive been out fishing with a couple of guides and have to admit that sometimes you have dissapointing fishing trips. The bottom line is that when you go on a guided trip you have to understand that a guides biggest competitor is mother nature. The 400 to 500 dollars you spend is not all profit and if your gonna be upset about it then maybe you should just save your money. Craig Lambert is a quality guide who has taught me alot about fishing and would never hesitate to go with him on another trip if he is not already booked. Paul Mencarrio is also a christian guide that will put you on fish and teach you anything there is to know about fishing. Good Luck with future trips and dont let one bad trip ruin your fishing experience.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

texas two guns said:


> The first question that pops into my head is
> "what if the client was a jerk?". Maybe the
> guide didn't want you back. Could have been
> a hassle to book, late to show up, constant
> reschedule any number of things.


Unless a guide is booked to the gills (pun intended), I highly doubt there are many they don't want back.


----------



## Fishful Thinking (Aug 4, 2009)

I had a similiar experience once....but rather than rain it was wind. Weather man said 5-10mph....2hrs into the trip it was 20-25mph...it was turning into a miserable trip so we called it early. He gave us the choice to pay half price and call it even or pay full and re-schedule another trip and only pay for fuel used. We payed the full amount and have been with him twice since then. And I have referred him a client as well.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Ive only been guiding two years and I have a few customers that i would not care to have back on my boat. So that is not always true. Sometimes, folks just dont mesh together ya know.

I am a diehard and will fish it all, but with customers I wont take a chance . I will always let them decide if they want to run the trip, but If i feel there is serious danger there is no way im taking them out.

I have however, had customers who have requested to go on quite sporty days. I can adjust and still catch fish, and each time they were happy with the results, even though it has been wet and wild days.

Ive also had beautiful days, were we only ended up catching a few fish due to the fish not cooperating. Those days, ive given the option of either 1/2 price trips or 1/2 price on another trip if they want to book me again.



DMC said:


> Unless a guide is booked to the gills (pun intended), I highly doubt there are many they don't want back.


----------

